# wanted male aldabra tortoise cheap



## lindsay44

i am 15 and have always wanted an aldabra tortoise and the only reason my dad said no is because they are so expensive if there is one out there that isnt perfect but has some type of undesirable defect (that doesnt affect health) i would be very happy because i can only spend around $200dollars 
i have done tons of research on them and think i would make a wonderful mommy to one. i also have a sulcata tortoise so i have more than enough room. you can also email me at [email protected]

thanks lindsay


----------



## Laura

lindsay... welcome!
You can start with a sulcata and see if your parents like the upkeep of that...lots in recues needing good homes.

How many acers do you have? Are you going to go to college? Move? 
I admire your want for something.. but i think this dream should wait till you are settled in your own home 8-10 years..
then maybe the price will ahve gone down too.. it did with sulcatas...


----------



## lindsay44

laura(my sister has the same name)
we own a sulcata that we adore and when i go to vet school my dad is going to care for all my pets (i will leave him a care sheet to help him) and when i get a home of my own i want it to not be in town or on the edge of town and then my dad will give me my pets back. i don't know how many acres but we have a huge yard and we own some forest that can be cleared and added to our yard. so space and money are no problem. i am considered mature for my age and take care of a variety of animals from exotic fish to frogs to rats and my two dogs (a golden and a Dane) my parents want to help me with my interest and love of animals


----------



## Laura

you are very lucky! and you remind me of someone... 
Ita great that your parents want to assiss and support you!
I think you should post some pics of that russian and your sulcata!
and I like your sisters name..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Welcome, They do get big!


----------



## jeffbens0n

If you find an Aldabra for $200 let me know...ill take 5.


----------



## Skyler Nell

jeffbens0n said:


> If you find an Aldabra for $200 let me know...ill take 5.



Agreed!!! 
Good Luck with the search Lindsay, and welcome to TFO


----------



## Angi

Oh...I want one too!


----------



## lindsay44

i am looking everywhere i can i will post if i do find one





ALDABRAMAN said:


> Welcome, They do get big!



yeah and im prepared for that but i fell in love with them when i first saw a picture of one


----------



## coreyc

I have to ask does your parents know how big they get ?


----------



## lindsay44

coreyc said:


> I have to ask does your parents know how big they get ?



yup my dad also loves them and wants one if we could find one cheap


----------



## Robert

Why not just save up, focus your efforts, and get a healthy hatchling? You're 15? Show us some of that 15 year old "nobody is going to get in my way" drive. Do some odd jobs, raise some money. You can do it! an Aldabra, like any tortoise, is a lifelong decision. The time it will take you to raise the money will be a blink of an eye in the life of that tortoise. 

Life lesson: never make a lifelong, life altering decision based on price. If you know what you want and you can't afford it: wait, focus and find a way. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kenny

Hi Lindsay,
I mean you no disresepect, but no minor should own an aldabara.
Wait til you are older and more aware of the real world and then make an educated decision if an aldabara is the right choice for you.
you said money isn't an issue, but you're only looking to spend $200. That doesn't add up. If you can't afford the price tag on an Aldabara, you probably can't afford to keep one.
Keeping an Aldabara, and keeping a Sulcatta are not the same. and just means you need additional room independent of your sully.
good luck


----------



## lindsay44

my parents pay for upkeep but i have to buy the tortoise myself and they gave me a $200 dollar limit because they want me to save all the rest of my money for a car. when i leave my parent will take care of my tortoises and other pets until i have my house. since in oregon im not even old enough to volunteer i cant have a job but i know a vet who lets me follow her around every saturday for the last year and a half. i am also considered quite smart im in advanced classes and am very mature my friends and family say im a little adult. i have personaly taken care of many exotics around my town and that includes one aldabra. the owners sold her when she reached 232 pounds 



my parents said i could only spend around $200 and if i cant find one then im out of luck and the rest i earn they make me put towards a car but if i do find one then they will pay for necessities like food and vet care 
but i will spend the money for and expensive baby after i am out of vet school and have a job so i can pay for him/her


----------



## Kenny

lindsay44 said:


> my parents pay for upkeep but i have to buy the tortoise myself and they gave me a $200 dollar limit because they want me to save all the rest of my money for a car. when i leave my parent will take care of my tortoises and other pets until i have my house. since in oregon im not even old enough to volunteer i cant have a job but i know a vet who lets me follow her around every saturday for the last year and a half. i am also considered quite smart im in advanced classes and am very mature my friends and family say im a little adult. i have personaly taken care of many exotics around my town and that includes one aldabra. the owners sold her when she reached 232 pounds



I have no doubt that you are a very intelligent young lady, but the intelligent thing to do would be to wait. 
There are no guarantees in this life, but as a 15 year old whom has never worked it would irresponsible to get a giant tortoise now. Like I said before, let your life play out a little bit more. Then when you are ready, get an Aldabara on your terms.
I consider myself a very intelligent, and responsible person but at 15 if I'd have gotten an aldabara, it would have been a huge mistake.


----------



## lindsay44

i do respect everyones comments and oppinons and i thank you for them


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It really concerns me that you want an Aldabra "only" if it is cheap. Nothing about keeping a tortoise is cheap. There are unexpected cost's in keeping any animal that should be prepared for prior to purchasing that animal. This is a lifetime commitment. I truly wish you the best but I think your parents saying you can have an Aldab for $200 is the same as if they told you that you can buy a new Mercedes for your first car but only if you can find one for $50.


----------



## lindsay44

i feel the same but not all parents understand so i at least had to try


----------



## rachael

You guys, this seems to be a young kid. Maybe we could cut them a little slack with their wants/dreams? Hell, I'd like $200 Giant tort as well.. I just havent made the thread about it yet.


----------



## Kenny

rachael said:


> You guys, this seems to be a young kid. Maybe we could cut them a little slack with their wants/dreams? Hell, I'd like $200 Giant tort as well.. I just havent made the thread about it yet.



I think we are cutting her slack. We're trying to point her in the right direction in a very friendly manner and to her credit she's is taking all the criticism with a very good attitude.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

She is trying, I wil give her credit for at least knowing what she wants. We all know to find an aldabra for $200 would be a miracle and next to impossible. Dreams can become reality!


----------



## Robert

lindsay44 said:


> i do respect everyones comments and oppinons and i thank you for them



I think Lindsay is taking the advice very well. She mentioned that she is mature for her age, and I feel like most of the feedback that she's been given has been honest and she's taken it very well. 

I have no doubt that she will someday be the proud owner of a beautiful Aldabra, when the time is right!


----------



## lindsay44

Kenny said:


> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys, this seems to be a young kid. Maybe we could cut them a little slack with their wants/dreams? Hell, I'd like $200 Giant tort as well.. I just havent made the thread about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are cutting her slack. We're trying to point her in the right direction in a very friendly manner and to her credit she's is taking all the criticism with a very good attitude.
Click to expand...


i actualy like criticism it helps me grow as a person and an owner of my precious animals. it also helps me to think things through even better



ALDABRAMAN said:


> She is trying, I wil give her credit for at least knowing what she wants. We all know to find an aldabra for $200 would be a miracle and next to impossible. Dreams can become reality!



i did find a aldabra once for $250 but i couldnt get her because i was still tortoise proofing my yard and i didnt want to get her and not have a proper home waiting so the man sold her to a lady who wanted her as a breeder


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

lindsay44 said:


> Kenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys, this seems to be a young kid. Maybe we could cut them a little slack with their wants/dreams? Hell, I'd like $200 Giant tort as well.. I just havent made the thread about it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are cutting her slack. We're trying to point her in the right direction in a very friendly manner and to her credit she's is taking all the criticism with a very good attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i actualy like criticism it helps me grow as a person and an owner of my precious animals. it also helps me to think things through even better
> 
> 
> 
> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is trying, I wil give her credit for at least knowing what she wants. We all know to find an aldabra for $200 would be a miracle and next to impossible. Dreams can become reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i did find a aldabra once for $250 but i couldnt get her because i was still tortoise proofing my yard and i didnt want to get her and not have a proper home waiting so the man sold her to a lady who wanted her as a breeder
Click to expand...




Interesting?


----------



## lindsay44

this has nothing to do with torts but i just found out my grand parents redid their will and in it i have sole ownership of their pets when they die (if the animals haven't already died yet, they are old and have major health problems) im just so happy they feel that way about me that i have to share


----------

